# New Doom Levels from John Romero



## Hokie (Jun 3, 2019)

John Romero has finally released his new Doom levels, the SIGIL Megawad. You will need the original Doom 1993 registered game files to play the SIGIL Megawad.

So, now that we have some new levels from the old master, what is your favorite Doom port and why do you favor it above the other Doom ports? I have to install one so I can play the new levels.



			https://www.romerogames.ie/si6il


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 3, 2019)

This board is for fixing problems with games on FreeBSD, not gaming discussion. That's for the Off Topic board.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2019)

It's not about the new levels drhowarddrfine , the question is which Doom port is preferred. We have several incarnations in the ports tree. And that's a valid question that fits in the "Multimedia/Gaming" section.

I've honestly never tried any one of them. I have used (or tried to use) several Quake ports. These were a hit or miss, some worked, some didn't. I assume that's the case for the Doom ports too (due to their age).


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 3, 2019)

I play Doom almost exclusively on DOSBox!

But for a more useful answer; in my opinion the best Doom port is games/chocolate-doom.

It is highly portable and sticks to the original rather than "tweaks here and there".

Not to mention the original developer Fabian Sanglard wrote an awesome book (http://fabiensanglard.net/gebbdoom/) showing great knowledge of the internals.

Actually all his writings are pretty cool if you have time to read them  http://fabiensanglard.net/


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 3, 2019)

Hokie said:


> John Romero has finally released his new Doom levels, the SIGIL Megawad. You will need the original Doom 1993 registered game files to play the SIGIL Megawad.
> 
> So, now that we have some new levels from the old master, what is your favorite Doom port and why do you favor it above the other Doom ports? I have to install one so I can play the new levels.
> 
> ...



Like this? It does not work.... 
 prboom-plus -iwad  doom2.wad  -file SIGIL_COMPAT.wad


----------

